# HELP! Sony Vaio laptop goes to black screen directly after Vaio logo



## bunnie143 (May 27, 2011)

So I have a Sony Vaio laptop model number VPCCW13FX. It is a little over a year old. The other day I had to reformat because I accidentally deleted the wrong file and computer would not start normally. After about 3 attemps I got it up and running like new. Today I was on google chrome and could not figure out how to bookmark a page so I tried pressing crtl+b. Immediately after doing so the computer shut down and when it restarted all it showed was the VAIO logo and then a black screen with a blinking underscore in the top left. I proceeded into recovery tools [restarting and pressing f10] and ran diagnostics on both C and D drives. The both came back with no errors and nothing wrong. I proceeded to restore C drive. After the restore process it attempted to restart as it should but once it powered down and back on the same thing happened, logo then nothing. So I,again, went into recovery tools and decided to "restore complete system." Once again it was working fine until the restart. So I powered down in order to get into the BIOS screen [pressing f2] but all the settings and everything was exactly as it should be. I have checked all over the internet and have yet to find any help. Only thing I haven't tried is someone suggested waiting and hour and a half to see if the underscore goes away and I get an error message. If anyone can offer any advice please please don't hesitate.

Additional Information:
Computer is no longer under warranty and I have no money to purchase the recover disks. Which is why I went through the recovery tools menu


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello bunnie143 and welcome to TSF,

It sounds like you may have a HDD issue.


Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## bunnie143 (May 27, 2011)

So I used the UBCD. Did as you said, chose HDD, then Dignosis, then Drive Fitness Test, then ATA only but then it would come up with no devices for me to run a quick test or extended test on... The device box just said empty


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, try ATA and SCSI

Also, check your BIOS to see if the drive is being recognized.


----------



## bunnie143 (May 27, 2011)

So when I choose both ATA and SCSI I get 4 options and I'm not sure which one to chose. Also how can I be sure BIOS is recognizing the drive?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will see the drive listed in the bios


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

List the four options DFT gave you.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------

